# Boat Buckle?



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone have any good experiences with the stainless boat buckles? Want to add a pair potentially to my Blue Rock trailer for the BT. Main concern is the straps rubbing on the corner of the hull and causing wear..... might be over thinking it but figured I'd ask for some personal opinions.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I have them on mine and the straps are almost silky feeling if that makes sense? They hold the boat down very well and have not noticed any rubbing.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

ADicus said:


> I have them on mine and the straps are almost silky feeling if that makes sense? They hold the boat down very well and have not noticed any rubbing.


That sounds ideal! Could you send me a link of the ones you have please?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

is that a 5 blade prop?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

devrep said:


> is that a 5 blade prop?


Yea. Racing prop the guy had on it before me.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

just talked to a builder about those straps. He said they are better for flat back skiffs but he did say there was a rubber "sleeve" that could fit over part of the strap to help with rubbing.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Anyone have any good experiences with the stainless boat buckles? Want to add a pair potentially to my Blue Rock trailer for the BT. Main concern is the straps rubbing on the corner of the hull and causing wear..... might be over thinking it but figured I'd ask for some personal opinions.


These are worth it.
https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/BoatBuckle/IMF13180.html


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like the retractable BoatBuckles. Get the stainless steel model. I cut a couple of beer coozys and use them as padding where the straps intersect with the boat. They're about $70 from Academy Sports.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> I really like the retractable BoatBuckles. Get the stainless steel model. I cut a couple of beer coozys and use them as padding where the straps intersect with the boat. They're about $70 from Academy Sports.



Yea ill have to go check it out. Didn't know Academy even carried them. Thanks!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Stainless retractable.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Stainless is the way to go. If your bunks are very slippery due to teflon etc., you could always have a small amount of slippage and movement. Its best to add a rag of piece of foam between the strap and gelcoat to avoid any rubbing/friction.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Fold something like a washcloth in half or quartered and put under the strap. Or, even a pot holder. Simple.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It would be easier if your trailer could be adjusted to allow the transom to line up with the trailer cross section.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It would be easier if your trailer could be adjusted to allow the transom to line up with the trailer cross section.


MIght have to weld an extension for the boat buckle.... dont have the rear cross member bar for the trailer and the way the tab is now its at an awkward angle for the boat buckle....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Your boat doesn't need to move up much. Can you move the part that holds the winch forward?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Your boat doesn't need to wmove up much. Can you move the part that holds the winch forward?


No, unfortunately not. It's all welded into place. I could weld an aluminum plate to the trailer that sticks it out. I'll figure something out.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the boat buckle and brackets. Worked out perfect.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You may still want to add a piece of foam or rag between the nylon strap and gelcoat to avoid any rubbing and wear.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> You may still want to add a piece of foam or rag between the nylon strap and gelcoat to avoid any rubbing and wear.


Those straps are really smooth. Not like most ratchet straps. I have some boat buckle yellow pads that I bought with the mounts but I don't think I'll need to use them. If I see some wear them I will throw them on.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the boat buckle and brackets. Worked out perfect. Nice bracket offsets.........


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

I am in the market for a set of stainless boat brackets. Who has the best price??
Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the law in GA and FL says you need a strap across the boat to keep it on the trailer in case of a wreck.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine goes across the seats and hooks on the frame. It's not Stainless so I will need a new one in a couple of years


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I think the law in GA and FL says you need a strap across the boat to keep it on the trailer in case of a wreck.


Well that probably applies for boat without transom d rings to latch too. You could hook to yours and strap her down to the trailer and it would server the same way as a strap over the boat, but less stress on cushion wear, push pole possibly and side of hull cap. Either way is fine.

Honestly if a cop pulls you over for a strapped down boat then he's got nothing to do hah.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I put some boatbuckles on over the weekend. I should have done this years ago !!!!! Best thing ever. 

Btw, the all stainless ones go for around $100. The ones for $60 ish are not all stainless, just the spring I think.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I put some boatbuckles on over the weekend. I should have done this years ago !!!!! Best thing ever.
> 
> Btw, the all stainless ones go for around $100. The ones for $60 ish are not all stainless, just the spring I think.


Yea I bought the $69 ones which say non corrosive but since they aren't all stainless I sprayed them down with CRC. We will see how long they last. Worst case I buy the SS down the road.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

West Marine, Stainless Steel, $54.99 is what I use.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> West Marine, Stainless Steel, $54.99 is what I use.


That is similar to what I used for years. I'd have to take them off the boat and put them in the truck and then at the end of the day, I'd have to get them out of the truck and take them back to the trailer. The great thing to me about the boatbuckle is that it stays attached to the trailer. I haven't timed myself but I bet it takes less than 10 seconds each to put them in place and tighten.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

There so damn cheap compared to other boating equipment, we'll worth the $$


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sublime said:


> The great thing to me about the boatbuckle is that it stays attached to the trailer. I haven't timed myself but I bet it takes less than 10 seconds each to put them in place and tighten.


You are right, but, mine will never touch saltwater. Just saying....


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> West Marine, Stainless Steel, $54.99 is what I use.



I agree with tailchaser. I have a B2 with a Blue Rock Extreme trailer and originally put the boat buckles on August 2015. They were just replaced last weekend due to rusting.

I found the stainless steel boat buckles at West Marine and they were around $150. It may just be the store though.

I ended up going with the same ones that tailchaser mentioned above. They do the trick and I can pull them off without getting into the salt. Also, I don't have to worry about the retractor in the boat buckle breaking.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm considering these for my new trailer. Stainless retractable ones are $99 on etrailer right now. Has anyone had a problem with theft? They seem way too easy to just swipe off the trailer.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I'm considering these for my new trailer. Stainless retractable ones are $99 on etrailer right now. Has anyone had a problem with theft? They seem way too easy to just swipe off the trailer.


No problem with theft. If they are gonna take that much time to unbolt or cut anything off they are gonna take it. That goes for jacks and winches too. 

For $100 you can't beat that. Pull the trigger on the SS ones. I've had my non SS ones for about a year. Little rust but I hose them off and spray with t-9. S-hook under the vinyl coating will rust though. I think the SS has a SS s-hook though so no worries.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Almost went with the BoatBuckle stainless but wasn't sure how long they would hold up with saltwater dunking (trailer is not a dry launch).

Went with the Cabelas stainless removable transom straps instead. Little more trouble, but the price was right and they have a velcro fold-over flap and pad. $33.99


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

As I stated a earlier in this thread, I have had the stainless boat buckles on my other trailer and they are almost 4 years old and look and work like new. Green CorrosionX them along with the axle, torsion springs, all stainless bolts and winch and you won't have to worry about the trailer at all. Rinse your stuff and keep it lubed!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm absolutely anal about rinse, lube and maintenance on trailer, outboard and boat. I'll let you know how the Cabelas SS straps are holding up in 4 years.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

All about the preventable measures....


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Boeshield T-9 is the life saver for anti corrosion on areas where you don't want the light brown color of the thinner corrosion x either.... nice and clear.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Boeshield T-9 is the life saver for anti corrosion on areas where you don't want the light brown color of the thinner corrosion x either.... nice and clear.


Thanks for the tip, I hate that brown film it leaves behind. Good to know!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I hate that brown film it leaves behind. Good to know!


You can get it a lot of places too. Look for the white and red can. Stuff is the best.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pull the trigger.....

http://www.starmarinedepot.com/boatbuckle-g2-retractable-bow-tie-down---14-43"---stainless-steel/pzz3155.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwzpfHBRC1iIaL78Ol-eIBEiQAdZPVKgEiBvn_WbSK7VJsvGepVDLt16CaY_9ytHutkGyM4ZAaAuX38P8HAQ


I know it says bow buckle, but on etrailer the bow and transom s.s. models they were showing both had the same breaking strength. Honestly it's not like youre gonna have to worry about that anyways with such a small boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Pull the trigger.....
> 
> http://www.starmarinedepot.com/boatbuckle-g2-retractable-bow-tie-down---14-43"---stainless-steel/pzz3155.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwzpfHBRC1iIaL78Ol-eIBEiQAdZPVKgEiBvn_WbSK7VJsvGepVDLt16CaY_9ytHutkGyM4ZAaAuX38P8HAQ
> 
> ...


They are the same thing. They come in a two pack or a single, that's the only difference. I have one mounted under my bow eye too to hold the bow down tight so it doesn't bounce. I am about to remove them from my other trailer and put them on the new one.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought some T9 Boneshield but I thought I could only use it on the engine block. What other areas can it be used on?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I bought some T9 Boneshield but I thought I could only use it on the engine block. What other areas can it be used on?


Everything that corrosion x is used in. Read the back and website. Electronics and all.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are the same thing. They come in a two pack or a single, that's the only difference. I have one mounted under my bow eye too to hold the bow down tight so it doesn't bounce. I am about to remove them from my other trailer and put them on the new one.



Then buy two for $99


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm also trying to find out if the S hooks on the boat buckle or stainless steel because on the regular boat buckles that I have currently when the final rubs off it will rust on the S hooks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I'm also trying to find out if the S hooks on the boat buckle or stainless steel because on the regular boat buckles that I have currently when the final rubs off it will rust on the S hooks.


They have to be stainless because the hooks on mine are not rusting. I doubt they would make the ratchet out of stainless and hooks with regular steel. I have seen the regular steel boat buckles and hooks on other boats at the boat ramp parking lot and they are rusted to hell.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drew, take a couple of the neoprene beer coozies and cut the bottom out. I used some with the Hell's Bay logo on them--and they're black like the hull of my Professional. No problems with rubbing or scratching.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Drew, take a couple of the neoprene beer coozies and cut the bottom out. I used some with the Hell's Bay logo on them--and they're black like the hull of my Professional. No problems with rubbing or scratching.


Only issue was the strap itself rubbing on the gelcoat. I use those soft yellow rubber pads and it works perfect over the straps.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

S hook answer from the source.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> S hook answer from the source.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 8636


I guess they aren't stainless, that's crazy but mine are not rusting yet so I'm happy. The coating has even come off the inside of the hook where it rubs the stern eye and not a speck of rust.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder if the two pack of stern straps have stainless hooks and that's the difference? The bow hook should never get dunked but the sterns do. Hmmm


----------

